# Potenciometro de 7 pines en una vieja radio



## TATOROKRW5 (May 21, 2009)

Hola ace  semanas que busco un pote de 7 pines para el volumen de una vieja radio, me dijeron que se puede reemplazar por uno de 6 pines, pero nunca me dijeron como.

Yo pretendo saber si alguien sabe como es la configuración de dichos pines, ya que me tiene desconcertado y no se como acer para volver a tener sonido. Y lo mas grave es que al pote original de 7 pines se le rompieron las escobillas asique no se como pueden aber estado conectadas entre si. Gracias a todos aquellos que puedan ayudarme. Espero haber sido claro.


----------



## Traviato (May 21, 2009)

Una foto, sería conveniente. Si no puedes, un dibujo tambien vale.

Me imagino que serán tres contactos del potenciometro propiamente dicho y cuatro de un doble interruptor. Las radios antiguas tenían el interruptor de encendido en el potenciometro de volumen.

También puede ser que tenga tres contactos del potenciometro más uno de toma intermedia, luego dos de interruptor y uno de toma de tierra.


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Una foto, sería conveniente. Si no puedes, un dibujo tambien vale.
> 
> Me imagino que serán tres contactos del potenciometro propiamente dicho y cuatro de un doble interruptor. Las radios antiguas tenían el interruptor de encendido en el potenciometro de volumen.
> 
> También puede ser que tenga tres contactos del potenciometro más uno de toma intermedia, luego dos de interruptor y uno de toma de tierra.



puede ser así... observa si algunos cablecillos que van al potenciomento van  hacia la parte de la fuente de alimentación (entrada de corriente, transformador de alimentación, parte rectificadora....)

..lo de la toma de tierra al potenciometro creo que no va, si es que te refieres a la toma de tierra de la red electrica...

...saludos..

PD.- una foto vendría muy bien para poder ayudarte...


----------



## TATOROKRW5 (May 21, 2009)

Ay subí la foto. lo que mas me desconcertó es la pata 1 y 7. Por lo que pude ver en las escobillas rotas, al reconstruirlas. Una de las escobillas vincula ala pista 1 y 2 ( de afuera a hacia adentro) y otra escobilla vincula la pista 3 con la 4.


----------



## Traviato (May 21, 2009)

Pensé que te referías a una radio de valvulas. Esto no tiene nada de antiguo.

Al igual que a ti, me desconcierta el circuito que comprende las patillas 1 y 7 ya que, al parecer está debajo de una capa aislante. ¿Tiene alguna conexión por el reverso?
Con un poco de imaginación se puede resolver el enigma.
La pata 2 y 4 son los cursores de un potenciometro estereo. La 3 es común a dos pistas que terminan en 5 y 6 que son las entradas de señal. Son las pistas normales de los potenciometros. Tienen un extremo común que va a masa. Eso lo podrás comprobar facilmente.
La 1 y 7, podría ser un plano de masa. Para blindar el potenciometro contra interferencias. En ese caso debería ir soldado junto con la patilla 3.

En la imagen te pongo el circuito equivalente.

Bueno, esto es, o puede ser así, de ahí a que lo encuentres como repuesto, ya es otra cosa

Saludos.


----------



## TATOROKRW5 (May 21, 2009)

Esto es lo que eh podido concluir:

La pata 1 y 7 están unidas en el medio de las pistas como se ve en la imagen... entonces:

Entre las patas 1 y 7 ay 100kΩ
Entre las patas 1 y 5 ay 50kΩ
Entre las patas 1 y 6 ay 150kΩ

aproximadamente... ahora el tema es: como reemplazo ese pote? la verdad que no se me ocurre.


----------



## Traviato (May 21, 2009)

Entonces esas tomas, 1 y 7, son las tomas intermedias que controlan el tono a volumen bajo, habituales en estos potenciometros.

Respecto a cómo conseguirlo, no lo sé. En principio puedes recurrir al servicio tecnico de la marca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

Esas patas creo son controles de "presencia" o "sonoridad" , podés probar con uno que no las tenga a ver que pasa , también podés hacerle dos divisores entre 3 - 4 y entre 3 - 5 , a ver si suena razonablemente aceptable. 

Probá

Suerte!


----------



## Tomasito (May 21, 2009)

TATOROKRW5 dijo:
			
		

> aproximadamente... ahora el tema es: como reemplazo ese pote? la verdad que no se me ocurre.



Buscá proveedores que tengan potenciómetros en SIL-7


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

..parece como si fueran pistas por la parte trasera del pote, es decir, como si tubiera unas escobillas por la otra parte que en la posición central del pote, cierra el contacto entre el pin 1 y el pin 7.... no se, ¿por detrás que se ve?... 
...otra pregunta ¿sin el pote se enciende la radio?


----------



## TATOROKRW5 (May 21, 2009)

si, la radio enciende sin el pote, y la pista de los pines 1 y 7 están por debajo de una película verde, por atrás no se ven. mañana por la mañana iré a las casas de electrónica con la muestra, si no encuentro voy a probar con un pote de 100k x2 común.


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

..ok.. pues seguro que con eso va bien y puedes escuchar música jejeejj....

 suerte y saludos


----------



## fibonacci (Mar 13, 2010)

Que nombres tienen estos potes ya que se me rompio en el control de volumen de un pr gmini pa7000 ????
Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## tecnicentrocharly (Jul 25, 2012)

amigos he podido resolver el problema de un potencio metro especial de 7 pines porque me llego un radio philips AZ-5130/01 yo le conmpraba un potenciometro nuevo en vez de bajar el volumen subia y me balanceaba asi que tuve que estudiarla y modificar las patas para poder guiarme desarme otro potenciometro igual 
empiezo a explicarles que primero tuve que cablear exteriormente para poder modificar las conexiones con cable esmaltado de una bobina cualquiera que  sea flexible y no tan dura 
primero numera los pines del control en la tarjeta si es de izquierda a derecha la posicion de los pines te quedaran 7,6,5,4,3,2,1 y en el control de volumen con los pines hacia arriba enumerar en sentido contrario es decir 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 asi podemos modificar las patas del control  asi teniendo listo todo empecemos primero a entender que los primeros numeros seran los de la tarjeta y el segundo sera el del control en caso de no entenderme trabajaras mas porque tendras que invertir los numeros de la tarjeta 

de la 1 al 2
de la 2 al 1
de la 3 al 3
de la 4 al 5
de la 5 al 4
de la 6 al 7  y
de la 7 al 6 

bueno pues yo modifique las patas como te explico i aislando el cableado bien solo le soldé la base del control y procedí a probarlo 
hay que entender que no es la solución mas adecuada pero así pude resolver este tipo de problema si desarman un control de 7 pines es igual o parecido a la muestra que te dan en esta pagina así que la primera pata es la numero 1 y así sucesivamente

muchas gracias a los que me entendieron y ojala les sirva este tipo de ayuda


----------



## Cristharte (Feb 13, 2020)

Saludos a todos
Tengo un potenciometro que tiene las siguientes caracteristicas 33v 647N. 50KBx2 y en la dispocicion de los pines tiene unas que dicen L CEN y R CEN que no se para que sirven. Quiero saber que funcion tienen esos pines y si se puede adaptar un potenciometro de 6 pines. Ya que no consegui el repuesto.
Y la mayoria de potenciometros de 6 pines tienen 2 pines de tierra pero no tienen el L CEN y R CEN espero de su ayuda gracias.
Les dejo el esquematico: Diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2020)

Foto bien clara , nítida y grande del potenciómetro , frente y dorso y frente y dorso de la plaqueta dónde estaba soldado !

Si te fijás en el diagrama cualquier potenciómetro estéreo logarítmico serviría , de 6 patas y aún de 5 (con las dos tierras-masas juntas





Cristharte dijo:


> tiene unas que dicen L CEN y R CEN que no se para que sirven



L y R es left , right (izquierda , derecha) , pata central el la salida es la que lleva la flecha-cursor.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 14, 2020)

Lo que pasa es que no indica en el esquema cuál es y sube el esquema de todo el aparato pero sospecho que es este de la imagen

2 x 50KΩ B(Lineal) VR201 con derivaciones fijas en el 50%(por eso la indicacion del pin como central izquierdo y derecho) para el Loudness


----------



## Cristharte (Feb 14, 2020)

El diagrama completo puedes bajarlo de aqui: Esquematico
Aqui estan las fotos que me pidieron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2020)

R = right = derecha
L = left = izquierda
IN = entrada
OUT = salida


----------



## Milabea (Feb 14, 2020)

Hola amigos de foro, yo remplacé varias veces sin ningún problema con uno 6 patas no hay problema  solo es un potenciómetro estéreo, hace como indica  en el diagrama anterior solo tienes que fijarte la ubicación o configuración de las patas, eso es todo, y también estoy viendo en la fotografía, es un potenciómetro estéreo, no tiene nada especial, espero que ésta experiencia les sirva.


----------



## Gabosnico (Ene 31, 2021)

Buen día, espero puedan ayudarme, soy principiante en este tema. 

Tengo una radio philips Az1202, está fallando el potenciometro que es 50k. 

Siguiendo las recomendaciones que vi en este canal, hice las conexiones, pero no baja ni sube el volumen, es como si cambiará la tonalidad. 

Como tendría que conectar? 
Me ayudan a descifrar el potenciometro? 

Muchísimas gracias


----------

